

Treasure worth billions of dollars discovered in India - philco
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/04/30/120430fa_fact_halpern

======
malkia
TIL - Deities can actually own property in India, though the law treats them
as minors and they must be represented by an official guardian

------
hyuuu
god damnit nicholas cage!

